# Difference between Ovitrelle and Pregnyl trigger injection



## Tuppence

Hello

can you please tell me if there is any difference between Ovitrelle and Pregnyl trigger injections. In the past I've used pregnyl 10,000 but this time I've had Ovitrelle. On the Ovitrelle box it say 250 micrograms / 0.5ml - what is the dose of this and is it higher / lower than the Pregnyl one? 

I'm worried I've not been given enough and egg collection is tomorrow?!?!?

Thanks for your help
Tuppence


----------



## mazv

Tuppence,

Sorry just been looking back through the board for a previous thread and found this post. I didn't see it at the time or perhaps it was moved from another professional board. Reading your signature I see things weren't successful for you  Sorry about the BFN   Just wanted to let you know that there is no difference between the Pregnyl and the Ovitrelle they are measured in totally different doses but the quantities you were given are equivalent so both do exactly the same thing.

All the best for your next steps  
Maz x


----------

